# [OT] IBM... addio al mondo dei computer 8O

## molesto

http://www.ansa.it/main/notizie/fdg/200412031840177523/200412031840177523.html

 :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Mad: 

----------

## silian87

Sconvolgente! Non so come reagire, sono a meta' tra tristezza e sconcerto, boh!   :Sad:   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## molesto

io riesco ad esprimere solo queste tre parole...

tristezza...

   pessimismo...

            fastidio....

 :Sad: 

in passato ho posseduto "solo" un thinkpad... 

ma cavolo se ne ho apprezzato la qualità costruttiva....

----------

## Manuelixm

Che tristezza, i portatili come qualità li considero ottima, ma esteticamente non mi piacciono nemmeno un po', veramente un peccato.

----------

## akiross

Mi sembra di capire che questa e' anche la fine di IBM come produttrice di hardware... niente piu' G4 e G5?

----------

## Cerberos86

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

/me ammutolito....

----------

## Guglie

cavoli peccato davvero, vorrà dire che dovrò affrettarmi a prendere un portatile IBM, prima che non ne producano più   :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

E' la fine di un'era...penso che il mio thinkpad acquistato un paio di mesi fà rimarra custodito fino alla fine dei suoi giorni..

----------

## gaffiere

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> cavoli peccato davvero, vorrà dire che dovrò affrettarmi a prendere un portatile IBM, prima che non ne producano più  

 

quoto in pieno!

 :Crying or Very sad:  big blue ... sigh!

see ya

----------

## Giepi

non è che ora smetteranno di volere bene a linux, vero?   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

Rilassatevi tutti quanti.

La notizia ANSA, secondo me, è disinformazione pura. Cosa IBM intende vendere è spiegato meglio sul Corriere della Sera.

Invece la risposta alle vostre domande su Linux, PPC e Standard Aperti invece si può trovare su Punto Informatico.

 *Quote:*   

> Dar vita ad una comunità di aziende interessate a sviluppare prodotti e standard basati sulle tecnologie Power e PowerPC.
> 
> ...
> 
> L'intento di IBM e delle sue 15 partner è quello di favorire la diffusione dei processori Power su di un ampio numero di mercati, da quello delle console da gioco a quello dei supercomputer per passare attraverso l'elettronica delle autovetture. I membri della comunità, tra cui compaiono i nomi di Sony, Novell, Red Hat e Cadence, collaboreranno alla creazione di nuovi dispositivi e applicazioni basati sui chip Power e condivideranno fra loro componenti e know-how. 

 

----------

## cerri

randomaze ha ragione.

Nessuno con un po' di cervello abbandonerebbe un mercato come quello dei pc sopratutto ora in espansione. Anche perchè basta dare un'occhiata al sito ibm dove, non solo non se ne parla minimamente, ma sarebbe come dire che Sun da domani smette di produrre Sparc e Solaris e si dedicherebbe a fare nulla  :Smile: 

----------

## molesto

però... l'Agenzia Nazionale Stampa Associata da notizie del genere...?

sarebbe un caso evidente di disinformazione finalizzata a qualche operazione

in borsa.... mm... mi puzza troppo   :Confused: 

----------

## lopio

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> cavoli peccato davvero, vorrà dire che dovrò affrettarmi a prendere un portatile IBM, prima che non ne producano più  

 

beh se hai un modello di riferimento dimmelo che lo compro anch'io ...sono indeciso   :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> cavoli peccato davvero, vorrà dire che dovrò affrettarmi a prendere un portatile IBM, prima che non ne producano più  

 

Tranquilli, quello che cede è il settore desktop dei pc, poco remunerativo e strategico in questo momento, ancor meno secondo le stime future. Per quanto riguarda i laptop se li tiene, quindi non fatevi fretta. Questo almeno è quello che ho capito dalle mie fonti.

Quindi cambierà poco o nulla, è più una curiosità storica: la IBM che ha creato il termine "personal computer" vendendo microcomputer domestici, esce dal mercato dopo più di vent'anni. Letta così fa sensazione, ma nulla più. Il resto del suo business non cambia certo, semplicemente non assemblerà più degli scatolotti rivendendoli con il suo logo.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ormai era nell'aria da un po'... i portatili Dell sono troppo i migliori  :Razz:  concordo anche io sulla questione della disinformazione pura...che cacchio può fare la ibm se non icomputer? torna a fare le macchine da scrivere?   :Laughing: 

OT: vi faccio notare come i nemici cambino nel tempo... un tempo la IBM era il nemico numero 1 degli smanettoni, adesso è la M$ e big blue è passata dalla parte dei buoni grazie al pinguino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Beh, non è che IBM sia poi così tra i buoni, visto che richiede 3500 brevetti software l'anno e ne possiede già più di 30.000 (in America)

Finchè li usa per difendere linux ben venga, ma per il profitto potrebbe sempre decidere di utilizzali per strangolare i piccoli produttori o rivoltarli contro la comunità...

P.S. allo stato attuale i "piccoli produttori" sono praticamente qualsiasi cosa <Microsoft, che sta attuando una politica dei brevetti simili a quella IBM

----------

## lavish

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Beh, non è che IBM sia poi così tra i buoni, visto che richiede 3500 brevetti software l'anno e ne possiede già più di 30.000 (in America)
> 
> Finchè li usa per difendere linux ben venga, ma per il profitto potrebbe sempre decidere di utilizzali per strangolare i piccoli produttori o rivoltarli contro la comunità...
> 
> P.S. allo stato attuale i "piccoli produttori" sono praticamente qualsiasi cosa <Microsoft, che sta attuando una politica dei brevetti simili a quella IBM

 

Esattamente.. il ritmo di brevetti annui di MS e' cmq pari a 1/2 di quello di IBm ... la cosa fa pensare

----------

## Benve

Comunque in un sistema come quello dei brevetti americani anchio mi metterei a farne il più possibile. Quello non è essere buoni o cattivi è essere stupidi o furbi.

----------

## molesto

scusa ma non vedo la fondatezza dell'equazione 

 registrare tanti brevetti = essere cattivi

IBM investe gran parte dei suoi utili in ricerca, e col brevettare le sue soluzioni fa in modo che altri non sfruttino ciò che lei ha scoperto.

tanta ricerca = tanti brevetti

 punto.

è utilizzare la propria posizione dominante per abusare degli altri

che fa pendere la bilancia dalla parte dei cattivi

Se ne è accorto anche l'antitrust americano, se non sbaglio.

----------

## akiross

 *molesto wrote:*   

> scusa ma non vedo la fondatezza dell'equazione 
> 
>  registrare tanti brevetti = essere cattivi
> 
> IBM investe gran parte dei suoi utili in ricerca, e col brevettare le sue soluzioni fa in modo che altri non sfruttino ciò che lei ha scoperto.
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo. Inoltre si deve considerare l'utilizzo che si fa dei brevetti. Se chi brevetta il doppio click detiene il "titolo di primo pensatore del doppio click" mi sta bene, ma se deve fare causa a chi usa il doppio click...

----------

## randomaze

 *molesto wrote:*   

> è utilizzare la propria posizione dominante per abusare degli altri che fa pendere la bilancia dalla parte dei cattivi

 

La storia di IBM è costellata di queste situazioni.

Verso la fine degli anni 80 i PC IBM non usavano un normale bus standard ma una chiusissima architettura Microchannel, superiore allo standard di allora (ISA) ma inutilizzabile per chi non fosse IBM.

Nei primi anni 90 IBM voleva boicottare i sistemi PC compatibili con un nuovo sistema operativo 32bit da vendere solo in bundle con i propri PC.

La paladina Microsoft a quel punto ha rotto gli accordi con IBM e ha quindi dato il via a WinNT (calando poi gli obiettivi con i vari 9x) mentre IBM cercava di far andare OS/2.

Ergo, dal mio punto di vista dare fiducia incondizionata a IBM è una follia. Ma è vero che mi fido più di IBM che di Microsoft  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ergo, dal mio punto di vista dare fiducia incondizionata a IBM è una follia. Ma è vero che mi fido più di IBM che di Microsoft 

 

Concordo, con te. La storia (informatica) ci ha insegnato che IBM ha sempre cercato di imporsi nel mercato come sta facendo attualmente microsof (in maniera monopolista). L'attuale strategia aziendale nei confronti di Linux non è dovuta ad una simpatia nei confronti dell'open source ma piuttosto alla possibilità di ottenere un OS di buon livello (a costo zero) per i suoi server di fascia bassa.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ergo, dal mio punto di vista dare fiducia incondizionata a IBM è una follia. Ma è vero che mi fido più di IBM che di Microsoft 

 

Quoto anche io

----------

